# [SOLVED] Ati-drivers + Xorg 7.x + hp nx7000 = blackscreen

## Bonk_pb

Witam!

Zachcialo mi sie akceleracji 3D w moim laptopie HP-Compaq nx7000, kiedys dawno temu jeszcze za czasow wczesnego kernela 2.6. Pamietam ze mialem skonfigurowane X (pewnie cos kolo xorg-6.8 ) z akceleracja i wszystko dzialalo bez problemu.

Teraz przestestowalem Xorg-7.1 z kernelami gentoo-sources-2.6.12, 2.6.15, 2.6.16. wszystkie wersje driverow ati jakie moga pracowac  z xorg-server-1.1.x. Kazde uruchomienie X konczylo sie black screenem ctrl+alt+backspace wychodzil z X ale monittor juz sie nie zalaczal, dalej pozostawal czarny. Sytulacja ta zmienia sie po wlaczeniu obslugi framebuffera w kernelu, wtedy po wylaczeniu X za pomoca ctrl+alt+backspace wychodzi spowrotem do konsoli, ale X dalej po wlaczeniu witaja czarnym ekranem (nic poza czarnym ekranem sie nie pojawia).

Pomyslalem ze ok Xorg-7.1 moze za nowy  :Wink:  Zrobilem downgrade do Xorg-7.0 i Xorg-server-1.0.x. 

Niestety sytulacja sie nie zmeinilia, tylko wiecej ati-drivers mozliwych do testowania.

Bodajze na gentoo-wiki.com znalazlem notke ze na laptopach z "seri" hp/compaq X1000 wystepowal komus taki blad przy sterach >ati-8.26.x, ale powrot do 8.26 naprawial ta sytulacje. U mnie niestety nawet stery 8.21 nie zmieniaja sytulacji. Konfigow Xorga tez przetestowalem juz bardzo wiele. 

Po pewnym czasie testowania podlaczylem do zew. gniazda VGA monitor okazalo sie ze X wstaja na zew. monitorze bez problemu i w dodatku z akceleracja fglrxinfo i glxinfo daja poprawne wyniki.

Obraz na zew monitorze uzyskuje na sterownikach ati-8.27 i 8.28 przy dowolnym jadrze (2.6.12, 2.6.15 i 2.6.16 innych nie testuje) Xorg w wersji 7.0, a Xorg-server-1.0.x.

Juz sie ucieszylem ze bedzie zaraz dzialac, ale okazalo sie ze wymuszenie, aby X wstawaly na lcd wbudowanym w laptopa nie jest takie latwe. 

Przetestowalem przerozne ustawienia DesktopSetup, ForceMonitors. Nie udalo mi sie wymusic obrazu na LCD wbudowane.

Moze macie jakis pomysl jak powinny byc te opcje ustawione zeby dzialalo  napewno?

Dolacze pare outputow moze cos przeoczylem:

Aktualnie:

 Xorg-x11-7.0

 Xorg-server-1.0.2-r7

 ati-drivers-8.28.8

 gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r8

kawalek dmesg

```

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx] total      GART = 268435456

[fglrx] free       GART = 252440576

[fglrx] max single GART = 252440576

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 61861888

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 55570432

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 55570432

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

```

uname -a

```
Linux hp 2.6.15-gentoo-r8 #2 PREEMPT Wed Sep 13 11:42:11 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

xorg.conf

```

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "touchpad" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the GLX module

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

   Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

   Load  "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

   Option       "Protocol" "event"

   Option       "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option       "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option       "BottomEdge" "1800"

   Option       "TopEdge" "3900"

   Option       "FingerLow" "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option       "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

   Option       "AccelFactor" "0.0100"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "WXGA"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

       Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        VendorName      "ATI" 

        BoardName       "ATI Mobility Radeon 9200" 

        Driver          "fglrx" 

   # === Own Settings (CTh) === 

   #       VideoRam        65536 

        Option          "AGPMode"               "4" 

        Option          "AGPFastWrite"          "True" 

        Option          "EnablePageFlip"        "True" 

   # === disable PnP Monitor  === 

   #       Option          "NoDDC" 

   # === disable/enable XAA/DRI === 

        Option          "no_accel"      "no" 

        Option          "no_dri"        "no" 

   # === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings === 

   # === Screen Management === 

        Option          "DesktopSetup"          "sr" 

#        Option          "MonitorLayout"         "AUTO, NONE" 

   Option       "ForceMonitors"    "LVDS, notmds, notv"

        Option          "IgnoreEDID"            "off" 

        Option          "HSync2"                "unspecified" 

        Option          "VRefresh2"             "unspecified" 

        Option          "ScreenOverlap"         "0" 

   # === TV-out Management === 

        Option          "NoTV"                  "yes"   # "no" to turn on TV out 

        Option          "TVStandard"            "PAL-B" 

        Option          "TVHSizeAdj"            "0" 

        Option          "TVVSizeAdj"            "0" 

        Option          "TVHPosAdj"             "0" 

        Option          "TVVPosAdj"             "0" 

        Option          "TVHStartAdj"           "0" 

        Option          "TVColorAdj"            "0" 

        Option          "GammaCorrectionI"      "0x00000000" 

        Option          "GammaCorrectionII"     "0x00000000" 

   # === OpenGL specific profiles/settings === 

        Option          "Capabilities"          "0x00000000" 

   # === Video Overlay for the Xv extension === 

        Option          "VideoOverlay"          "on" 

   # === OpenGL Overlay === 

   # Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay 

   #       will be disabled automatically 

        Option          "OpenGLOverlay"         "off" 

   # === Center Mode (Laptops only) === 

        Option          "CenterMode"            "off" 

   # === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) === 

        Option          "PseudoColorVisuals"    "off" 

   # === QBS Support === 

        Option          "Stereo"                "off" 

        Option          "StereoSyncEnable"      "1" 

   # === FSAA Management === 

        Option          "FSAAScale"             "1" 

        Option          "FSAADisableGamma"      "no" 

        Option          "FSAACustomizeMSPos"    "no" 

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX0"           "0.000000" 

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY0"           "0.000000" 

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX1"           "0.000000" 

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY1"           "0.000000" 

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX2"           "0.000000" 

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY2"           "0.000000" 

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX3"           "0.000000" 

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY3"           "0.000000" 

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX4"           "0.000000" 

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY4"           "0.000000" 

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX5"           "0.000000" 

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY5"           "0.000000" 

   # === Misc Options === 

        Option          "UseFastTLS"            "1" 

        Option          "BlockSignalsOnLock"    "on" 

        Option          "UseInternalAGPGART"    "no" 

        Option          "ForceGenericCPU"       "no" 

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"             # vendor=1002, device=4c66

#   Option       "KernelModuleParm"    "agplock=0"   

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#   Identifier "Screen 1"

#   Device     "ATI"

#   Monitor    "WXGA"

#   DefaultDepth     16

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     8

#      Modes    "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     16

#      Modes    "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     24

#      Modes    "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#   EndSubSection

#EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

#   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Monitor    "WXGA"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Xorg.log

http://nest.boongle.com/~bonk/Xorg.log

Macie jakies pomysly?

Moze jedynym wyjsciem jest downgrade do Xorg 6.8/6.9? Myslicie ze to cos pomoze?Last edited by Bonk_pb on Wed Sep 20, 2006 2:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## totencham

Miałem podobny problem. Okazało się, że nowemu Xorgowi nie podobają się wartości HorizSync i VertRefresh, jakie nie przeszkadzały w zupełności starszej jego wersji.

Nawet wartości, jakie ustaliła fabryka, powodowały black screen i nic ponad to. Pomogło zmniejszenie fabrycznych wartości o 1  :Smile: .

----------

## Bonk_pb

Probowalem tez bez ustawionych wartosci w Xorg.conf.

Ale posprawdzam jeszcze rozne wartosci  :Wink: 

----------

## jey

Dla wielu serii HP wystarczy ustawic w biosie poprawne przydzielanie pamieci dla karty graficznej. Jakis czas temu bylismy zmuszeni korzystac z SidePort + UMA. W przypadku najnowszych sterownikow nalezy wylaczyc UMA i ustawic  tylko SidePort. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3554875.html#3554875

----------

## Bonk_pb

Moj laptop to hp compaq nx7000 jest w nim grafika rozpoznawana jako Radeon 9200 (R250), M9 (AC66) posiada 32MB wlasnej pamieci.

```

Multimedia    

    Video Integration:    Motherboard

    Installed Video Memory:    32 MB

    Video Chipset:    ATI RADEON 9200

    Video Bus:    AGP 4X

```

Bios jest bardzo okrojony praktycznie nic sie nie da tam ustawic  :Wink:  Odnosnie karty graficznej nie ma zadnych opcji.

Ostatnio rozpaczliwie zrobilem downgrade do Xorg-x11-6.8.x. Efekty te same przy 8.27 i 8.28 ati-drivers dziala na zewnetrznym monitorze akceleracja. 

Zauwazylem jeszcze jedna rzecz przegladalem sobie dokumentacje na stronie ati. 

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.27.10.html

```

Minimum System Requirements 

Before attempting to install the ATI Proprietary Linux driver, the following software must be installed: 

XOrg 6.7, 6.8, 6.9,7.0 or 7.1; XFree86 version 4.3 

Linux kernel 2.4 or higher 

glibc version 2.2 or 2.3 

POSIX Shared Memory (/dev/shm) support is required for 3D applications

```

glibc version 2.2 or 2.3 - u mnie jest 2.4 czy to moze miec jakis wplyw (stery 8.27 i 8.28 kompiluja sie poprawnie)?

----------

## argasek

 *Bonk_pb wrote:*   

> glibc version 2.2 or 2.3 - u mnie jest 2.4 czy to moze miec jakis wplyw (stery 8.27 i 8.28 kompiluja sie poprawnie)?

 

Raczej nie, też mam 2.4. Ale ostatnio przeszedłem na sterownik 'radeon': mam akcelerację, mam Composite, mam XVideo, więcej nie potrzebuję  :Wink: 

----------

## Bonk_pb

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Raczej nie, też mam 2.4. Ale ostatnio przeszedłem na sterownik 'radeon': mam akcelerację, mam Composite, mam XVideo, więcej nie potrzebuję 

 

Mozesz pokazac konfiga?

----------

## argasek

 *Bonk_pb wrote:*   

> Mozesz pokazac konfiga?

 

```

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "radeon" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath    "unix/:-1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "drm"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2" # IntelliMouse PS/2

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

    Identifier "Osiemdziesiat"

    ModeLine "640x400"     31.5   640  672 736   832   400  401  404  445 -HSync +VSync

    ModeLine "640x480"     36     640  696  752  832   480  481  484  509 -HSync -VSync

    ModeLine "800x600"    60.75  800  864  928 1088   600  616  621  657 -HSync -VSync

    ModeLine "1024x768"   98.9  1024 1056 1216 1408   768 782 788 822 -HSync -VSync

    ModeLine "1152x864"   110   1152 1240 1324 1552   864  864  876  908

    ModeLine "1280x960"  148.5 1280 1344 1504 1728    960  961  964 1011 +hsync +vsync

    ModeLine "1280x1024"  110    1280 1328 1512 1712  1024 1025 1028 1054

    Modeline "1400x1050"  184   1400 1464 1656 1960 1050 1051 1054 1100 +HSync +VSync

    ModeLine "320x200"     12.588 320  336  384  400   200  204  205  225 Doublescan

    ModeLine "320x240"     15.750 320  336  384  400   240  244  246  262 Doublescan

    ModeLine "400x300"     25     400  424  488  520   300  319  322  333 Doublescan

    ModeLine "480x300"     29.952 480  504  584  624   300  319  322  333 Doublescan

    ModeLine "512x384"    22     512  528  592  640   384  385  388  404 -HSync -VSync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "LG Flatron F700P"

        HorizSync    30-96

        VertRefresh  50-160

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

        UseModes "Osiemdziesiat"

        Gamma 1.16 1.18 1.16

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Radeon 9600PRO"

        Driver "radeon"

        BusID  "PCI:1:0:0"

        Screen 0

        Option          "AGPMode"       "4"

        Option          "RenderAccel"   "on"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite"  "on"

        Option          "AccelMethod"   "XAA"

        Option          "backingstore"  "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "radeon"

        Device     "Radeon 9600PRO"

        Monitor    "LG Flatron F700P"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "fglrx"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "LG Flatron F700P"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

```

x11-base/x11-drm-20060608

media-libs/mesa-6.5.1

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r7

```

Właśnie przypomniałem sobie, że obsługa kart Radeon z rdzeniem < R300 jest spieprzona w nowych sterownikach ATi.

----------

## Gabrys

Według mnie sprawa wygląda tak:

Na zewnętrznym monitorze działa, bo tak. A na LCD karta nie potrafi dobrać dobrych wartości odświeżania pionowego i odchylania poziomego, dlatego należałoby ustawić:

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 96.0 <- takie wartości są dobre u mnie

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0 <- tu możesz dać spokojnie po prostu 60, w końcu na LCD nie widać różnicy i coś mi się zdaje, że w lapach jest właśnie 60.

    DisplaySize 410 258 <- to możesz olać, bo chyba nie chcesz mieć rozciągniętego obrazu  :Razz: 

EndSection

Na LCD i tak nie widać różnicy, więc po co przepłacać.

----------

## Bonk_pb

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Właśnie przypomniałem sobie, że obsługa kart Radeon z rdzeniem < R300 jest spieprzona w nowych sterownikach ATi.

 

Ok, niby popsute  :Wink:  Naczytalem sie sporo o blackscreenach na laptopach, ale najbardziej mnie zastanawia czemu dziala ok na zewnetrzym monitorze  :Smile: 

EDIT:

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Według mnie sprawa wygląda tak:
> 
> Na zewnętrznym monitorze działa, bo tak. A na LCD karta nie potrafi dobrać dobrych wartości odświeżania pionowego i odchylania poziomego, dlatego należałoby ustawić:
> 
> Section "Monitor"
> ...

 

Testowalem juz wczesniej rozne wartosci. W nocy przesiadlem sie na 7.0 Xorga znowu, wlasnie bawilem sie roznyi wartosciami tak jak napisales. Niestety ekran dalej odmawia posluszenstwa  :Smile: 

EDIT2:

Ok zmiana planow. Skoro FGLRX jest oporne to tak jak pisal wyzej Agrasek probuje odalic na sterowniku "radeon" direct rendering.

mam:

```

Xorg-x11-7.1 

x11-drm  (najnowsze z portage) 

gentoo-sources-2.6.15

```

w kernelu nie mam drm, agp jest w modulach 

po zaladowaniu modulu kernela radeon w dmesg all ok na poczatku klocil sie o framebuffera wiec go wylaczylem w kerenlu i juz niby ok.

xorg.conf

```

Section "DRI" 

        Mode 0666 

EndSection 

Section "Extensions" 

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable" 

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true" 

        Identifier     "Simple Layout" 

        Screen      0  "radeon" 0 0 

    InputDevice "touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection

Section "Module" 

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension 

        SubSection "extmod" 

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension 

        EndSubSection 

        Load  "freetype" 

        Load  "dri" 

        Load  "drm" 

        Load  "glx" 

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

#    Option "XkbVariant"   ""

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "touchpad"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

        Option "Protocol" "event"

        Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option "BottomEdge" "1800"

        Option "TopEdge" "3900"

        Option "FingerLow" "25"

        Option "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

        Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

        Option "AccelFactor" "0.0100"

EndSection

                                                

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "WXGA"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 50-60

   Option "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device" 

        Identifier  "ATI" 

        Driver "radeon" 

        BusID  "PCI:1:0:0" 

        Screen 0 

        Option          "AGPMode"       "4" 

        Option          "RenderAccel"   "on" 

        Option          "AGPFastWrite"  "on" 

        Option          "AccelMethod"   "XAA" 

        Option          "backingstore"  "false" 

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "radeon"

    Device      "ATI"

    Monitor     "WXGA"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log wyglada tak

po startx blackscreen i nic sie nie da zrobic ctrl+alt+backspace nie dziala, alt+ctrl+del nie dziala, guziczek power poprzez ACPI takze nie robi poweroff tylko twardy poweroff wylacza kompa. 

Moze cos przeoczylem? Moze faktycznie problemem sa  HorizSync, VertRefresh?  Jakie macie te wartosci dla matryc w waszych laptopach?

----------

## jey

 *jey wrote:*   

> Dla wielu serii HP wystarczy ustawic w biosie poprawne przydzielanie pamieci dla karty graficznej. Jakis czas temu bylismy zmuszeni korzystac z SidePort + UMA. W przypadku najnowszych sterownikow nalezy wylaczyc UMA i ustawic  tylko SidePort. 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3554875.html#3554875

 

Wstyd sie przyznac ale do rozwiazania problemow z black screenem posluzylem sie forum ubuntu. Szukajac na forums.gentoo.org nie natrafilem na nic sensownego. Forum ubuntu pozwolilo znalezc rozwiazanie szybko i skutecznie. Polecam tam zajrzec  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

 *Bonk_pb wrote:*   

> Moze cos przeoczylem? Moze faktycznie problemem sa  HorizSync, VertRefresh?  Jakie macie te wartosci dla matryc w waszych laptopach?

 

```

Option          "AGPFastWrite"  "on" 

```

Może u Ciebie nie działać. Spróbuj dać "off", np. gdy ją włączam u siebie w BIOS, to windows mi się wieszać zaczyna  :Wink: . Ale faktycznie obstawiałbym te rozdzielczości, skoro na dwóch niezależnych sterownikach jest to samo.

----------

## Bonk_pb

```

Section "Modes" 

    Identifier "Osiemdziesiat" 

    ModeLine "640x400"     31.5   640  672 736   832   400  401  404  445 -HSync +VSync 

    ModeLine "640x480"     36     640  696  752  832   480  481  484  509 -HSync -VSync 

    ModeLine "800x600"    60.75  800  864  928 1088   600  616  621  657 -HSync -VSync 

    ModeLine "1024x768"   98.9  1024 1056 1216 1408   768 782 788 822 -HSync -VSync 

    ModeLine "1152x864"   110   1152 1240 1324 1552   864  864  876  908 

    ModeLine "1280x960"  148.5 1280 1344 1504 1728    960  961  964 1011 +hsync +vsync 

    ModeLine "1280x1024"  110    1280 1328 1512 1712  1024 1025 1028 1054 

    Modeline "1400x1050"  184   1400 1464 1656 1960 1050 1051 1054 1100 +HSync +VSync 

    ModeLine "320x200"     12.588 320  336  384  400   200  204  205  225 Doublescan 

    ModeLine "320x240"     15.750 320  336  384  400   240  244  246  262 Doublescan 

    ModeLine "400x300"     25     400  424  488  520   300  319  322  333 Doublescan 

    ModeLine "480x300"     29.952 480  504  584  624   300  319  322  333 Doublescan 

    ModeLine "512x384"    22     512  528  592  640   384  385  388  404 -HSync -VSync 

EndSection

```

Oswiecie mnie skad to wziac  :Razz:  i co te cyferki znacza bo tego nie mam w konfigu  :Wink: Last edited by Bonk_pb on Tue Sep 19, 2006 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## argasek

 *Bonk_pb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Modes" 
> ...

 

Hm, programowałeś kiedyś kartę VGA? To są parametry odchyleń poziomych, pionowych, scanlinii itp. definiujące daną rozdzielczość przy określonym odświeżaniu. Ręcznie oblicza się to ciężko. Użyj czegoś w stylu http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl

----------

## Bonk_pb

Udalo sie  :Smile: 

Rozwiazaniem bylo polaczenie dwoch ostatnich waszych propozycji.

Szukac na forum ubuntu i ModeLines  :Smile: 

Pomogl mi art http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide

a w nim:

```

HP zt3000 / Compaq nx7000 

Beginning with ATI driver version 8.19, the drivers fail to properly detect modelines that are compatible with the LCD screen of the HP zt3000 (and equivalent Compaq nx7000 model), and they must be inserted into xorg.conf manually. For the 1680x1050 LCD screen, inserting the following modelines into the "Monitor" section works: 

       Modeline "640x350"  119.12  640 1728 1760 1840  350 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "640x400"  119.12  640 1728 1760 1840  400 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "720x400"  119.12  720 1728 1760 1840  400 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "640x480"  119.12  640 1728 1760 1840  480 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "800x600"  119.12  800 1728 1760 1840  600 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "1024x768"  119.12  1024 1728 1760 1840  768 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "1152x864"  119.12  1152 1728 1760 1840  864 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "1280x960"  119.12  1280 1728 1760 1840  960 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "1280x1024"  119.12  1280 1728 1760 1840  1024 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "832x624"  119.12  832 1728 1760 1840  624 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "1280x768"  119.12  1280 1728 1760 1840  768 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "1280x800"  119.12  1280 1728 1760 1840  800 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "1152x768"  119.12  1152 1728 1760 1840  768 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "1400x1050"  119.12  1400 1728 1760 1840  1050 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "1440x900"  119.12  1440 1728 1760 1840  900 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "1600x1024"  119.12  1600 1728 1760 1840  1024 1052 1058 1080

       Modeline "1680x1050"  119.12  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1052 1058 1080

```

Dziwne ze tego w google nigdy nie znalazlem, ale coz google tez czlowiek czasem sie myli  :Wink: ) 

Jeszcze raz napisze dla potomnych w jakiej konfiguraji mi to wszystko dziala:

```

gentoo-sources-2.6.15

glibc-2.4

gcc-3.4.6

xorg-x11-7.1 

ati-drivers-8.28

```

Jeszcze jakies kosmetyczne poprawki musze porobic np. jak wlaczaja sie X to rozowo zielony ekran jest na poczatku przez pare sekund (moze przez te dziwne modelines, sprawdze).

Jezeli wszystko zadziala to zrobie [SOLVED]

EDIT:

Przy tej konfiguracji dziwne bledy wyskakiwaly.

Ostatecznie:

```

gentoo-sources-2.6.15

glibc-2.4

gcc-3.4.6

xorg-x11-[b]7.0[/b] 

ati-drivers-[b]8.25.18[/b]

```

Wyglada na to ze dziala  :Smile: 

----------

